# Totnes - Can anyone recommend a Cafe?



## MartinB (May 8, 2011)

As we know, Totnes was in the press last year boasting of the many independent coffee shops and the demise of Costa in the town...

I will be passing through Totnes next Friday and would like to stop off for a coffee en route. Can anyone reccommend a cafe there at all?


----------

